# Brick Veneer Fire Rating



## lee1079 (Jan 8, 2016)

It appears to me that per IBC 2012 table 722.4.1(1) a layer of normal 3 5/8" thick solid brick would have more than 1 hour rating by itself. Does anyone know why many UL wall assemblies, especially wood and metal stud walls, that include brick veneer provide only 1 hour rating? Shouldn't they provide more than 1 hour? UL V414 is an example.


----------



## steveray (Jan 8, 2016)

Weakest link.....?....Non brick side burns first....


----------



## tmurray (Jan 8, 2016)

Our code requires the rating from the inside on exterior walls. Based on the rating of 1 hour for exterior and 3 hours for interior, I would assume this is the same in ICC based codes.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jan 8, 2016)

The wall is rated from the fire side exposure

*7. Exterior Walls*

The fire-resistive designs and UL-certified materials for walls and partitions are investigated to ANSI/UL 263, which addresses fire-resistive requirements only with the understanding that their use is intended for interior applications. Where an exterior application of a UL-certified wall or partition design is desired, the local building code and Authority Having Jurisdiction should be consulted to ensure compliance with other code requirements applicable to exterior walls.

​ 
V4143hr interior

1hr exterior*Brick Veneer / Steel Stud,*

*NON-Loadbearing*


(1) layer ⅝ in. (15.9 mm) thick gypsum wallboard

3⅝ in. (92 mm) wide, 1⅝ in. (41 mm) legs, 20 gage steel studs, spaced 16 in. (406 mm) o.c., studs cut in. (19.1 mm) less than assembly height

2 in. (51 mm) thick foamed plastic (rigid insulation)

2 in. (51 mm) air space

4 in. (102 mm) nominal clay facing brick laid in mortar with metal ties at 16 in. (406 mm) o.c. max. each way


----------

